# VHI DeCare Dental



## TomOC (1 Jul 2010)

I am wondering does anyone have much experience in claiming on Decare dental? I saw some references to this policy here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=881495 

Here and other reference do not have great recommendations of it but give very little detail as to why.  
My case is,  I got it 6 months ago as needed fillings(this was made very clear to VHI beforehand-(pre-existing medical condition is irelevant for fillings (waiting periods are met)).  All work has been done and paid for.  I am wondering am I likely to have trouble, my statement details the cost for each filling/ check up/cleaning.  The account was paid off after each day, this is on statement.  However at the end of the statement is a discount that was applied for the whole treatment.  Is it likely that vhi/decare will accept my claim if I list the charges per filling/ check up etc after subtracting the relative % discount.  ie 100 for tooth- 20% discount= 80Euro and make the claim based on the 80?  I am wondering does anyone have any experience with this.  Any help would be appreciated, the claim should be for over 800 Euro.


----------



## Guest110 (1 Jul 2010)

They should only refund you on the expense paid on the receipt. So if you got a price of 120 euro for a filling but only paid 110 euro in total which included your discount, they will only make the claim against the 110 euro. 

Just to note - I also have DeCare Dental. Check your form for the max amount you can claim within 1 year. On my policy details - it says that I cannot claim anymore than 1000 a year.


----------



## RedDevil (2 Jul 2010)

Have experience with DeCare they will pay 70% for fillings
BUT if the form is not filled in properly in their view they will return it so that if may be rectified.
You have to exercise extreme caution when dealing with them.
When you get into there way of thinking it is fine.


----------



## TomOC (3 Jul 2010)

Thanks Alexandra 12 and Red Devil for your comments.  Yeah I have had well over 1000 Euro in work done.  As per website just over 800 is what I should be entitled to (ie 70% for fillings and 100% for X-Rays/ check up.  The max claim per year is 1000 + I think  500 for crowns.   Will fill in the form with the ammount paid after discount, hope I'm wrong but have a steaky feeling they may try to find problems with claiming this charged-discount way.  I have a clear explanation and calculations behind it though to give reasoning to figures.


----------



## TomOC (30 Jul 2010)

Found them very good to deal with for claim.  Had calculated what I expected to be paid.  It was credited to my account a few days after claim and all original receipts returned as well a few days before.


----------

